# Artest watch...Lakers, Dallas, Cleveland, Detroit, & Phoenix rumors



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Numerous sources close to the team tell me there have been no Kings-Lakers discussions in the last week. The Lakers, for the time being, appear to be looking for trade options that don't include taking on Kenny Thomas' contract. While a third team could help fix that problem, there hasn't been one yet that fits the equation. Meanwhile, the Lakers are looking long and hard at their point guard spot as well. They have reportedly made an offer to Jorge Garbojosa.
> 
> As for other teams, here's what I'm hearing regarding a few (and, no, this is not a comprehensive list - just hitting on a few of the lesser talked-about potential Artest destinations)...
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/013976.html


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Josh Howard's better than Artest anyway. That would be a steal.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

On the Bulls board, they're saying that Nocioni, Cedric Simmons and a future first and probably headed to Sacramento in the coming days in exchange for Brad Miller. If that's true, then the Kings see Nocioni as their starting SF, which would probably make them lean more towards dealing Artest for a big man.

If they could do the Artest + fillers for Odom deal, they'd be looking at a starting lineup of Udrih, Martin, Nocioni, Odom and Moore.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I really hope its Spencer Hawes instead of Moore.


----------



## Fuhgidabowdit (Oct 18, 2006)

Funny how not one of these teams will be the one hes traded to.


----------

